# cant kill anything



## bblackmon19

well ive been shooting at gray squirrels and orioles all day and my gun has perfect accuracy (ive tested it) and im not using a scope im just using the sights but, everytime i shoot at one it either runs away or looks around wondering where the noise came from. I think im hitting it but the pellet just isnt going into it. What should i do? (im using daisy max precision pointed pellets and i have a remington 77 airmaster)


----------



## weasle414

Try to get closer. I use my pellet gun to get rid of neucence rabbits around my nieghborhood all the time and it seems like I have the same issue. I can hit things fairly accurately out to 15 yards or so (which sucks but at 15 yards, my pellets just bounce off of 'em.) How far away are you sighted in for compaired to how far away the rodents are? What's the max. velocity of your pellet gun? Have you tried different pellets, it could be that the ones you're using aren't being pushed to the max. velocity of the gun so they don't have the power to get thru the squirrels.


----------



## bblackmon19

im about 10-15 yards and my gun shoots pellets at 725 fps and im getting some JSB predator pointied hollow points. well should i aim a little bit higher if they air farther away ?


----------



## squirrel sniper101

try different pellets my friend has the same gun and he couldnt kill anything but then he got the gamo raptors and it increases velocity by 25% and your gun will shoot around 900 or so (just an estimation) not that you couldnt kill anything with the pellets you are using its just a pain in the butt to have to get in closer then 10 yards


----------



## bluenwhite

i dont think you should aim higher because if you have to arc it that much you are probally too far away also i think hollow points are the wrong way to go because they are designed to hit very hard not to penetrate deep with my friends Gamo Hunter 440 hollow points dont pass through squirrels that IS ADVERTISED AT 1000 fps and with my RWS 350 in .22 I shot a rabbit that was looking at me in the chest and the Gamo Master Point went straight through it and came out right next to its tail but with the same 350 the match and hollow pellets dont pass through both sides of a raccons/ ground hogs skull but if you have a higher powered gun hollows make a HUGE thunk when they hit anything if you have to use thoes hollows in a low powered gun then hit it in a soft spot... ear, eye, or heart/lungs


----------



## bblackmon19

well these JSB predators will definetly penatrate just look at them http://www.airgunsbbguns.com/Predator_Pellets_Airgun_Hunting_Pellet_p/jsb_predator_177.htm

Also are GAMO raptors those golden coded ones?


----------



## bblackmon19

as i was posting the last message a squirrel climbed on to my deck so i waited quietly with my gun ready to go at 10 pumps and he hid under a bench on my deck and i waited for him to pop out and he did and i hit him right in the head with my daisy precison max ahaha but i still think i need something like gamo raptors or predator pellets to do long range shots.


----------



## bluenwhite

i dont use the preadators because they look so soft i think that tip is made of red balistic rubber and i would love to see what a predator in .22 at 925 fps would do to a squirrel and yes raptors come in packs of 50 for 7.99 i think thats a little steep for me and they dont come in .22 so i cant tell you much about them


----------



## squirrel sniper101

i got 100 gamo raptors for 2.99 at walmart and yes they are gold plated


----------



## weasle414

Mine shoots 750 fps and it still rarely exits a rabbit, even on my 5 yard or closer shots. Try getting those faster shooting pellets.


----------



## bluenwhite

i really dont want to go higher i have seen my brothers .177 gamo 1250 use some 5.5 gram laser pellets you can hear the sonic crack when it happens but then it tumbles and is so inaccurate... i think with a 8-9 gram pellet my RWS 350 in .22 could come close to supersonic but the accuracy isnt there so i could only shoot paper at about a yard and a half accurately


----------



## bblackmon19

with my remington airmaster .177 i cant shoot paper pretty accurate at about 25 yards-30yards without 
scope

this is a .177 predator bullet to a jack rabbits head


----------



## bluenwhite

thats amazing that had little head left hey do you have the pic of the squirrel you got earlier?? :beer:


----------



## bblackmon19

ill post a picture of my squirrel in about an hour ( i gotta ask my friend to use his camera)


----------



## bblackmon19

here is my squirrel


----------



## weasle414

What's with the glove? Nice shot, btw! :thumb:


----------



## bblackmon19

well it was out there for awhile and there were quite abit of maggots on it and i had to get them off some how


----------



## squirrelshooter97

why didnt ya skin it lol. but has neone else had the problem with horrible pellet deformation from the gamo raptors, i got some and about 1 in four is bent up.


----------



## bluenwhite

back of the head nice :beer: diddnt even see you :lol:


----------



## deredden

hey i was curious about if you attract these animals or if they just come to you. i live in brockton, mass its a small city so i dont get much wildlife. all i do get is birds and cats. my neighbor had about 9 cats and over the last few months ive been taking them out. i use a .177 powerline break barrel with crosman pointed pellets and shoot the cats from about 10 or 20 yards away and it dosent kill them right away but after i shoot them i never see them again. i have a kitten that they all beat up so you see my motive. but i want to attract squirrels and racoons and possums please let me know how i can do that. thanks, Dave.


----------



## bblackmon19

well i dont attract squirrels I live in the suburbs and squirrels are all over the place But try and find a good area of forest near where you live or leave out some food somewhere and a animal will come.


----------



## gentleman4561

Get a better gun or shoot them in the head


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

if you have been shooting them the gun for a long time they will soon lose the power that they normally had...i went through alot of them guys in my day


----------



## hunter911

im new here but i know what in talking about ... i have the same gun..(airmaster)take mi advise and go to wall mart and buy the 350-500 pack of crosman pellets the'll kill anything.. i use them in mi storm xt break barrel ever heard of it?


----------



## Stonegoblet

Nice Shots! but yeah...what's with the glove... :-? But if you said you were gettin' maggots in it, you should clean it sooner... I'm afraid your meat is rotting... such a waste...


----------



## coyote_buster

Those light wieght pellets may go faster but they suffer accuracy and longer range energy. Find the heaviest pellet you can. They will not go as fast and may require aiming high but at 15 - 20 yards they will have more accuracy and energy than a lightwieght pellet.


----------

